# Compensation for devaluation of home by new motorway



## Rudolph the Red (9 Apr 2016)

Could do with some help. Years ago it was announced that the new Enniscorthy bypass would be built near to our house. We never heard about the meeting they held to discuss until after it was over.

I went to a lot of different contacts but none seemed to want to give me any information regarding my concerns, but I do think I read somewhere that I have some sort of comeback if the new road is built closer than 100 meters to us.

Long story short: Recession hit and it was put on hold, 8 years or so later they just started work on the bypass without any further consultation and it seems way closer than 100 meters from us, just in the next field.

This will no doubt devalue our property and quality of life. So I would like to know what my options are regarding compensation or even getting the house bought, like a cpo if you will but issued by us.


----------



## moneybox (9 Apr 2016)

You need to first establish whether the proposed motor way is indeed closer than 100 meters to you then contact your local council to make a complaint.  Personally I wouldn't want a bypass within a mile of my property and I would be furious as hell if I were  in your predicament.


----------



## JoeRoberts (9 Apr 2016)

Did you formally lodge objection at the planning stage ? If not, it may be difficult to seek compensation now.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (9 Apr 2016)

What way did road devalue. U are now readily accessible to a good road network


----------



## Jon Snow (9 Apr 2016)

Jumpstartdublin said:


> What way did road devalue. U are now readily accessible to a good road network



Not necessarily, it could be 10miles to the nearest junction...


----------



## moneybox (10 Apr 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> Not necessarily, it could be 10miles to the nearest junction...



Not to mention, noise, pollution and danger to the OP's children if any


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (10 Apr 2016)

So why is complainant only getting to realise problems now


----------



## jdwex (10 Apr 2016)

It may just be a temporary compound for the duration of works. There is a thread on boards and you may get some advice/info http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055847297
I don't think they have started work on the actual motorway yet. Are you close to the N30 or the n11?


----------



## Jon Snow (10 Apr 2016)

Jumpstartdublin said:


> So why is complainant only getting to realise problems now



Because, as he says in the OP, they are just starting construction of the road now.


----------



## Rudolph the Red (14 Apr 2016)

Hi, thank you everyone. To clarify, didn't raise objection at the time because this was originally to be built at the time before the recession. I was enquiring back then but was told not to worry about it as it was all put on hold due to the recession and funds not being available and by the time it might go ahead routes could be changed etc. We were not advised that any objections should have been raised still. Had the engineer out today who told us there were oral hearings in 2010. They now just going ahead with it without any further consultations. House us 110 meters away from house and 55 meters from our garden. It will be level with the ground. Any idea? Thinking by the time this is finished  we might as well just hand the keys to the bank because we are paying for a property that will use 30 -40% of its value, which no one seems to care about. Also, there seemed to be no interest at the time to keep us informed of how it impacts us.  The argument that we will have a closer access to a motorway does not hold either as the next exit is still as far as it is now to the main road. This is for the N11


----------



## jdwex (15 Apr 2016)

Rudolph the Red said:


> Hi, thank you everyone. To clarify, didn't raise objection at the time because this was originally to be built at the time before the recession. I was enquiring back then but was told not to worry about it as it was all put on hold due to the recession and funds not being available and by the time it might go ahead routes could be changed etc.


Who gave you this advise? It was pretty clear to me that this was one of the first schemes that would go to construction as the state finances improved, and that the scheme would not go back to the planning (as in permission/motorway orders etc) stages. Are there are any noise abatement structures in the design.
BTW there is a web site for this scheme http://www.m11gtoe.ie/ , maybe you could contact one of the project team.

The following may be of interest too


----------



## T McGibney (15 Apr 2016)

jdwex said:


> Who gave you this advise? It was pretty clear to me that this was one of the first schemes that would go to construction as the state finances improved, and that the scheme would not go back to the planning stages. Are there are any noise abatement structures in the design.
> BTW there is a web site for this scheme http://www.m11gtoe.ie/ , maybe you could contact one of the project team.
> 
> The following may be of interest too



The Enniscorthy bypass has been at an advanced planning stage for several years now. I understand that compensation arrangements have in the past 2/3 years been negotiated and concluded with many of the affected landowners.


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Apr 2016)

It would seem to me that either there's an issue with registration of your landholding or TII/NRA regard you as not affected by the motorway. Given how publicised these schemes are and how much public consultation goes on it seems odd that you're only really becoming interested in it now.


----------

